# DNP advice please



## donjuanelite (Jan 10, 2017)

I have been on a few forums and I always hear how deadly dnp is and all that. This site is the only one that has facts not based off computer gurus haha.

I had read to run dnp no more than 7 days, but I see a few of you running 4 weeks. 

I gained a bit more fat that I care to admit and I read on dnp for a while, really going back and forth on it, but I feel ok with it.

Currently I am laid off so I don't need to really leave my house lmao so energy isn't a huge concern.

I'm 28, 185 lbs 5'6 17-19% bf I aim to get down to 10% I dont know if DNP will get me there at one run, but Ill take what it gives me. Currently I have been dieting and using clen. I figured I would do some research and do some dnp before it gets too hot outside amd before I go back to work. 

What would you guys/girls recommend dosage wise and length? Anything special I need diet wise or just eat and try to not over do carbs and such?

Any advice would be great. Meanwhile I am going to read some more logs and try to get more info. 

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey man you definitely won't be able to get to 10% in one run but I definitely see it to be possible in two or three. I've ran it quite a few times and my sweet spot is 500mg a day for 3-4 weeks. I do NOT recommend that at all, I just know my body and what I can handle. I refuse to go anymore than that. Because with a substance like this, finding out what I CANT handle could be deadly. I'd say start out at 250mg (125mg if possible, depends on who your source is) for a minimum of 4 days to assess tolerance, and check for rashes and other possible side effects. I'm sure you've read that dnp has a 36 hour half life, which means that taking 250mg a day, would ultimately end up with you blood level ending up nearly 700mg after a week or so. That is why this substance is so dangerous. In my honest opinion, DNP is safer than clen. I might get some heat for that, but clean can affect your heart and yeah dnp can kill you, but if you're responsible with it you are safe, except for possible allergic reactions. Just start low, go 3-4 days then increase slowly. I'd recommend for your first cycle, 125 for 4 days, 250 for 10. This would just be to test the waters and see how your body reacts to it. People take much larger doses than that but you have to realize you're playing with fire and bad things can happen. It's recommended to have a low carb or even keto diet. The carbs make you BURN! There's conflicting things on this too. I think the general consensus is whether you load carbs or go low carbs, it doesn't affect weight loss really, just affects how much heat you feel. Don't quote me on that. I'll let more knowledgeable members give you better information, I don't want to give you bad information. Just a few things I know in my experiences. Let me know if you have any questions and I'll do my best to answer, if I know the answer! Be safe bro.


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 11, 2017)

The source has capped at 250mg 

I have read both no carbs and toneat carbs, a decent amount of confusion. I would be fine with keto diets and I assume I wouldn't need to worry too much about my diet within reason? 

I'm fine with 250mg in theory, I know two people who ran it at that then upped to 500, thry are bigger than me tho. I am not 100% sure what I will get ton% wise. but I have anavar, tren, test, winny, masteron pretty much enough juice for 3 or 4 cylces I just figured run some dnp and see where it takes me. Def wanna be safe w. it tho. I appreciate any advice man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2017)

donjuanelite said:


> The source has capped at 250mg
> 
> I have read both no carbs and toneat carbs, a decent amount of confusion. I would be fine with keto diets and I assume I wouldn't need to worry too much about my diet within reason?
> 
> I'm fine with 250mg in theory, I know two people who ran it at that then upped to 500, thry are bigger than me tho. I am not 100% sure what I will get ton% wise. but I have anavar, tren, test, winny, masteron pretty much enough juice for 3 or 4 cylces I just figured run some dnp and see where it takes me. Def wanna be safe w. it tho. I appreciate any advice man.



For a first run I would suggest you run 250 for 4 weeks. But don't be a lazy ass about it. You should worry about what your diet will look like. As was stated above one diet isn't more advantageous then another but at least get your calories figured out and get into a deficit.

Also clen is ****ing pointless at your BF level.

Consider 2-a-days for the 4 weeks while you run the dnp. You won't get to 10% but it will give you a good jump on it.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 11, 2017)

I've tried it a few different ways.  I typically will not run it for more than 2 weeks.   I start out at 250 for the first 2 days and then jump to 500.  Drink plenty of electrolytes.  Pedialyte is a great thing.   I drink a lot right before bed and then right when I wake up and it helps with the lethargy.  Also, diet isn't as important while you're running DNP, but very important after.  Carbs are your friend when you run it, carbs make you sweat more and get you hotter which is what you want.  good luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2017)

DarksideSix said:


> I've tried it a few different ways.  I typically will not run it for more than 2 weeks.   I start out at 250 for the first 2 days and then jump to 500.  Drink plenty of electrolytes.  Pedialyte is a great thing.   I drink a lot right before bed and then right when I wake up and it helps with the lethargy.  Also, diet isn't as important while you're running DNP, but very important after.  Carbs are your friend when you run it, carbs make you sweat more and get you hotter which is what you want.  good luck.



Gross why would you want to be hotter and sweat more?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gross why would you want to be hotter and sweat more?



Heats up your body which burns more fat. That's what DNP does, that's why it's used.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gross why would you want to be hotter and sweat more?





DarksideSix said:


> Heats up your body which burns more fat. That's what DNP does, that's why it's used.





Being physically hotter makes you burn more fat POB. Duh. Everyone knows that.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 11, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Being physically hotter makes you burn more fat POB. Duh. Everyone knows that.



He knows that. Mother****ers ran more DNP than all of us I think. Lol. He's being a smart ass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 11, 2017)

DarksideSix said:


> Heats up your body which burns more fat. That's what DNP does, that's why it's used.



The heat is a side effect. Carbs don't make it work better.  Most of the opinion on this is conjecture because it's not studied so much these days.  There isn't really any evidence that low carb High carb or extra medium carb is going to make it work better.

Reality for me is i start with a keto then the carb cravings kick in so I eat cake and then hate my life cause I am soaked in sweat lol...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 11, 2017)

The good old "carbs make dnp work better" stuff is bro-bullshit spread by dudes assuming that because they feel hotter, they must be burning more fat (wrong):
Metabolic actions of dinitrophenol with the use of balanced and unbalanced diets
*""Dinitrophenol, used in doses of therapeutic range, caused increases in metabolism of the usual magnitude irrespective of diet type."*

The reason you feel warmer after carbs actually has more to do with the rate of substrate utilization rather than an enhanced thermic effect per se.
Carbs tend to be digested quicker than protein/fats and, once they're turned into glucose, AMPK forces it to be available for cellular respiration and it gets oxidized. Carbs usually provide the most substrate in the least amount of time so the faster you provide energy substrate = faster you'll produce heat.
Anecdotally, you'll also hear reports of people not feeling the heat when consuming fructose based carbs and I suspect that has a lot do with the fact that's it not as accessible a substrate due to fructose's propensity to reglycogenate in the liver instead of being made available for storage within the muscle cells like starchy carbs.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 11, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The good old "carbs make dnp work better" stuff is bro-bullshit spread by dudes assuming that because they feel hotter, they must be burning more fat (wrong):
> Metabolic actions of dinitrophenol with the use of balanced and unbalanced diets
> *""Dinitrophenol, used in doses of therapeutic range, caused increases in metabolism of the usual magnitude irrespective of diet type."*
> 
> ...


So, would fructose based carbs be beneficial due to its rehydration abilities?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 11, 2017)

jublhu4 said:


> So, would fructose based carbs be beneficial due to its rehydration abilities?



Water would be beneficial for its rehydration ability 

In terms of optimizing macros, its the same as normal dieting - high protein with carbs/fats tailored to suite the individual while having a preference for carbs > fats. So if you find that fructose helps you feel better than starchy carbs, and you don't want to limit carb intake further, then by all means go for it.


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 11, 2017)

Well said. Thanks.


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 11, 2017)

I did read to eat fruits. Not only for yhe vitamins, but hydration and frucose... Is that something I should have in my diet? 

I bought gatorade normally use it post workouts. 
I am just trying to stay hydrated and safe and lose some extra bf. It got alil high when my thyroid levels dropped they put me on t4 for hypo thyroid and i am starting to lose weight, added clen bc i though the increase in energy and such would help fat loss. I used to use eca a lot when i would cut. I have never been so fat in my life. I really really hate the high %

I am used to maintaining around 12% so being up here is UNACCEPTABLE! to say the least. I appreciate yalls input. I'll put together a diet as well and see what yall think.


----------



## donjuanelite (Jan 12, 2017)

At my weight, I would say somewhere around 1700 cals a day 

Normally, without dnp, I would do around 1700 cals focused on protein and moderate fat. Carbs would be pretty low and the bulk of them would be ingested in my first 3 meals breakfast pre and post w.o is where most of my carbs lie. 

w. dnp, I would like to actually do as little carbs as possible if possible. Should I do like a keto diet and carb deplete before I start or just start when i get it? Any like pre-dnp things I should do?


----------



## rep100 (Jan 21, 2017)

get ready to sweat, shower and repeat


----------

